# Buying van tyres (and upping max loading)



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Really stupid question.

Normally on a car, you can go into pretty much any tyre shop and get your road tyres. 

For a van, you not only have to take into account the size/speed/profile/width - but also the weight loading capacity. 

As such can you still get them from anywhere or are there van specialists around?

And when looking at my tyres, when the van is FULLY laiden the tyres are close to their maximum recommmended loading (guess by design). As most of its mileage is at/near max load, is it worth getting tyres with a slightly higher rating?

Thanks


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You can pretty much get them anywhere but they may have to be ordered.

The tyres are the limiting factor of my load carrying capacity and I don't think there is an upgrade. There maybe in your case and I would think it is a worthwhile exercise on the grounds of safety but there are probably other factors involved when it comes to upping max load capabilities. That said I have never had any problem with running mine at max and even probably overweight. I suspect the tolerance on them is pretty good. Just don't keep them on the van past their sell by date and try not to run overweight!

peedee


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi,

if you look on mytyres.co.uk you can choose the ones you want, they're delivered to your door and i normally take them to national tyres and they fit them for £10 a time. still cheaper than from a local fitter.

simon


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

i was under the impression that the tyres you fit to your vehicle had to have the CAMPING words moulded into the side wall to show they are fit for motorhomes, also under the impression that the insurance company will check for this if a claim arises,but i maybe wrong. we have michelin agilis camping tyres fitted to our vehicle.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Cannot imagine an insurance company getting away with voiding claims just because you have not got camping tyres on? My understanding is the only difference is the camping tyres are made so that they can withstand standing around for long periods. If you use your van regularly and the above is correct, why wouldn't a tyre of similar or better weight and speed specs be ok?

peedee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

"Normally on a car, you can go into pretty much any tyre shop and get your road tyres."

Wrong, Car Tyres still have to have the correct load index. In addtion, putting bigger tyres will confuse the ECU on Modern cars and cause no end of problems. Also watch the size of the wheels/tyres don't foul arches. suspension, steering etc.

Check Mytyres as Simon Suggested.

Also see Tyre Bible

For example, you can take a 195/70/R15 Tyre up to a Wider 205/70/R15 within the tollerance of 4-5%.

This takes the Load index up from 
104/102 on the 195's to
106/104 on the 205's

HOWEVER

Do check the load index on the tyres you are considering. Some tyre like the expensive Michelin Agilis, are only rated 98/96 in 195/70/R15 where most in this size are rated 104/102

Trev


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Cheers.
My car reference was pretty much meaning most standard cars are stock items - I am aware the size needs to match. I've never considered car weight loading though as its never really been a concern.

Cheers for above - that bible link is useful but doesn't mention loading.
http://www.tyresafe.org/data/files/motorhome 08.pdf is also another useful link

As my van is a van conversion and is our 2nd car, I'd just go for light commercial tyres.

My current tyres are 195/70 R15C 100/98 R

Looking at MyTyres (thanks again for link) I can get

195/70 R15C 104/102 R winter

Which (technically) gives the tyres an extra 100kg more max load (but in effect will just mean I'll be running them a lower % threshhold than current). Premium brand from £75 a corner. Not as bad as expected...

Just need to confirm the wear/grip of winter tyres is okay on dry tarmac.... where is my other thread....


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

This is the best place. You buy online and they are fitted locally.
http://www.blackcircles.com/


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*



ActiveCampers said:


> Cheers.
> My car reference was pretty much meaning most standard cars are stock items - I am aware the size needs to match. I've never considered car weight loading though as its never really been a concern.
> 
> Cheers for above - that bible link is useful but doesn't mention loading.
> ...


Thanks for the Update ActiveCampers

The other thread you have I have replied to.

Winter tyres come into their own at around +8 to +10C. Winter tyres can be used all year in our climate. Summer tyres on the other hand are almost always usless in deep snow, mud & ice.

Winter tyres do not lose grip on Tarmac.
Winter tyres can be used in summer

It is illegal in many Parts of Scandinavia & Alpine Regions to use anything other than winter tyres bearing the severe winter icon (not just the snowflake).

Winter tyres however, do have a shoulder tread. When they wear 50% a lot of winter tyres loose part of the tread pattern, This does not make them unusable but means they do grip less in snow (not usualy ice).

Trev


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Teemyob
We will require tyres either next year or the year after, i am still a little confused despite searching/reading past threads, a lot of which you have contributed to.

I know people say change after 5 or 6 years regardless of condition, even the spare which is tucked up safely in the MH garage still shining like new.

Its seems a shame to change the tyres have no damage, i regularly check and apply tyre/rubber protector to both the inside and outer. We will change however for peace of mind.

I know you say that winter tyres can be used in summer but ideally you should have a winter and summer set if you use the MH in winter as we do. I was thinking of just sticking some good winters on as don't really have the time to mess about with 2 sets(as i,m sure a lot of others don't)
Am i right in thinking that the winter tyres may wear quicker if used in summer.
If that is the only reason then we may as well just stick winters on as the amount of mileage we do in the MH is only about 5000/6000 per year and the tyres should still last the 5/6 year lifespan before they need changing again, even if the winters do wear quicker.

I think i may be missing something here? 

Paul.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Coppo. You do not need to change tyres every 5/6 years. Every 10 years is recommended. See here:

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...yre-tips/tyre-dictionary/service_life_en.html


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for that Gelathae as ours are continental vanco manufactured in 2005 (even though the MH wasn't registered till 2007)
Why do people on here bang on about changing every 5/6 years then?

So if you inspect the tyres regularly and tread is good, no damage, cracks holes etc, then you can leave for 10 years. Lovely news, save us a few quid then.

Paul.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Coppo. I agree with you entirely. Where people have got this 5/6 year from is a mystery. But I have seen it many times on here. 

Every time I see any reference to it I refer them to the Continental tyres site and I believe there is also a ROSPA site (or similar) which states 10 years. Anyway I'm glad I've managed to save you some money.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its what you cannot see you should be worried about and that is where the tyre sits on the rim. I have replaced perfectly good looking tyres only to be shown that the actual casing was coming apart from the tyre rim. Apparently that is quite common with tyres subject to heavy loads. Frankly I would not go beyond 7 years for a camping tyre and possible 5/6 for a none camping type. I apply the same principles with my car tyres too.

Is it worth the risk?

peedee


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Continentals advise would seem to indicate that Michelin are comparatively a bad choice, my Michelin XC Camping are NOW in need of replacement due to visible side wall deterioration, they are date stamped week 50 year 05


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

From recent experience, I can advise that if you do decide to extend the working life of your tyres, give a serious thought to changing the valves!

8O


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Peedee

Is it worth the risk? you say.

Its so difficult when you hear conflicting information, of course everyones concerned about safety.
You would have thought that the manufacturers would go on the safe side then and say 5 years and not 10.
You could get somebody coming along who says 'I change mine after 3 to 4 years' this is obviously safer than 5/6 years as others advocate.

I think its everyones personal choice here, if for instance i decide to leave 10 years as manufacturer recommendation, and have a blow out after 8 years then obviously gunna regret it.

Choices, choices.

Paul.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Continental state:


> The service life of a tyre is a cumulative function of the storage, stowing, rotation and service conditions, which a tyre is subjected to throughout its life (load, speed, inflation pressure, road hazard injury, etc.). Since service conditions vary widely, accurately predicting the service life of any specific tyre in chronological time is not possible.


I think motorhome and caravan tyres have a pretty hard life. They sit idle for too long which is not good for them and when they do move they carry heavy loads. The latest reports are that 80 percent of owners overload their motorhomes! Anyhow are we not drifting off topic from the original request for info on upgrading and where to buy?

peedee


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

I bought my tyres on-line from Camskill (the tyres I wanted were more expensive or not listed by other internet companies) had them delivered to my storage site and fitted by Etyres mobile fitting service.

Most of my mileage is likely to be outside of the summer period and in the UK / northern Europe, so I went for a set of winters (not camping tyres) and will keep them on all year.

The tyres were replaced when I bought my MH last year. The tyres I took off seemed to have been on from new (2002 registered MH but with a tyre date code from early 2001). Plenty of tread after 21k miles, but showing obvious cracking close to the wheel rim.

The tyres have a maximum pressure of 60psi at full load. My maximum rear axle loading is around 8% below the maximum loading for the tyres. I tend to run the tyres around 55psi all round and that gives me a comfortable ride and a nicely balanced feel to the steering. 

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tyres*



coppo said:


> Hi Teemyob
> We will require tyres either next year or the year after, i am still a little confused despite searching/reading past threads, a lot of which you have contributed to.
> 
> I know people say change after 5 or 6 years regardless of condition, even the spare which is tucked up safely in the MH garage still shining like new.
> ...


The only thing between you and the road is those four round rubber things. I would suggest you change them after 5-6 years, regardless of what style/types of driving you have.

We run several vehicles on Winter tyres all year, you may get a little more wear but then this would be offset by the fact you dont have to keep changing tyres (at cost) or buying/storing a spare set (more cost).

You should get good mileage from a good set of winter tyres. IF you think about it, our summers hardly crack the flags!. Even in summer in Europe, you can go from 20c - -8c in around 90 minutes in some places. So winter tyres would be more suitable to a motorhome.

One thing to watch is sidewalls. Some cheaper asian tyres Nexen for example have very soft sidewalls. This can result in a wobbly or flumpy kind of ride feeling. I would choose something along the lines of Japanese or European Rubbers.

Any Help?

Trev


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

When it comes to changing tyres whose advice do you listen to? Do you listen to the manufacturer who must spend fortunes on researching compounds or do you listen to lay people who have merely formed an opinion. In stating 10 years it seems to me that manufacturers would err on the side of considerable caution. What is in it for them to state 10 years if the actual life is shorter? Motorhome tyres do have a hard life but camping tyres are designed for that. There is nothing on the Continental site that states motorhome tyres should be changed more frequently.

My feeling is that 10 years should be a yardstick but if, after inspection, cracking appears, then change tyres immediately. I would change tyres after 10 years as a matter of course as per the manufacturers recommendation.


----------



## Dances-With-Dogs (Jun 30, 2007)

I am not about to give any advice on tyres I am afraid but thought you might like to hear a little episode I have just had with mine. About a year ago I was advised by Ebley Tyres that my original tyres were past their 'use by' date and they ordered me a new set. I just left it to them what to get as I had no idea. I never even looked at them when they were fitted. The sticker on the door of the camper said tyre pressures 72.5 psi all round and that is what they inflated them to and what I have inflated them to for the last year. I recently took the camper in to have the wheels sandblasted and resprayed and they only inflated the tyres to 65 psi. I told them Ebley Tyres had said they should be inflated to 72.5 as per the sticker on the door so they put more air into them for me. When I got home the new weights had fallen off the two front wheels, leaving marks in the new paint which would soon have gone rusty again. So I took it back and they re-did the wheels. Again I reminded to inflate them to 72.5. When I went to collect the camper they informed me they had telephoned Michelin and had been told not to inflate them above 65 and this is what they had done and gave me a letter to cover themselves. When I got home I emailed Michelin with all the information and got a phone call from them straight away from a man who explained all about the tyres I should have on, what I had actually got on and what the pressure should be. So rather a long-winded tale but I wanted to tell you how impressed I was with Michelin's service. I don't have the camper tyres but he said the ones I had got on would be ok as long as I didn't inflate them over 65 p.s.i. So yes I will buy Michelins again but no I wont be going to Ebley Tyres for them.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pressure*



Dances-With-Dogs said:


> I am not about to give any advice on tyres I am afraid but thought you might like to hear a little episode I have just had with mine. About a year ago I was advised by Ebley Tyres that my original tyres were past their 'use by' date and they ordered me a new set. I just left it to them what to get as I had no idea. I never even looked at them when they were fitted. The sticker on the door of the camper said tyre pressures 72.5 psi all round and that is what they inflated them to and what I have inflated them to for the last year.  I recently took the camper in to have the wheels sandblasted and resprayed and they only inflated the tyres to 65 psi. I told them Ebley Tyres had said they should be inflated to 72.5 as per the sticker on the door so they put more air into them for me. When I got home the new weights had fallen off the two front wheels, leaving marks in the new paint which would soon have gone rusty again. So I took it back and they re-did the wheels. Again I reminded to inflate them to 72.5. When I went to collect the camper they informed me they had telephoned Michelin and had been told not to inflate them above 65 and this is what they had done and gave me a letter to cover themselves. When I got home I emailed Michelin with all the information and got a phone call from them straight away from a man who explained all about the tyres I should have on, what I had actually got on and what the pressure should be. So rather a long-winded tale but I wanted to tell you how impressed I was with Michelin's service. I don't have the camper tyres but he said the ones I had got on would be ok as long as I didn't inflate them over 65 p.s.i. So yes I will buy Michelins again but no I wont be going to Ebley Tyres for them.


Is that something to do with the Tyre Valves?


----------



## Dances-With-Dogs (Jun 30, 2007)

They were changed because of their age and the fact that they were starting to 'craze'. They never said anything about the valves.


----------

